
Author of Christian relationship guide says he has lost his faith - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/29/author-christian-relationship-guide-joshua-harris-says-marriage-over
======
YeGoblynQueenne
It's a harsh thing to lose your faith. You feel like the ground has been
pulled away from under your feet.

Also, I'm guessing this man is about to come out as gay. I hope he finds
support.

